# Last Day of Season



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Keep your board flat-based on the approach. With enough speed you shouldn't need to pop or ollie off the lip, your momentum should carry you. Your knees should bend as you compress to absorb the impact of the landing. Get used to that feeling of being in the air and also the landing. Start small and work your way up to bigger features!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Tuck your body when your in the air, you become a smaller object and it becomes a lot easier to stay balanced for a good landing. If you keep your body expanded when you pop off a jump, you get that "Woah shit" out of balance feeling which usually ends up in not landing flat on the base. If your landing and the impact feels really hard, loosen up your legs so that they can compress on impact, and try widening your stance, that makes a big difference with being able to handle sketchy landings.


----------



## mangtarn (Mar 18, 2011)

thanks for the advice guys! i might go one more time this season since my local mountain has extended their operation for another week. i'm probably just going to try a few small kickers and stay away from the bigger ones so I can follow your tips and not leave a bad taste in my mouth during the summer.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

Dont go out of your boundaries, stay within your ability you'll get better every time, just dont go send it off big ass kickers. i learned that last year, first time hittin kickers bigger than small last year, and by the end of the season i was hitting the small side of the 2 big jumps at the bottom of our mountain and on an icy day i ended up going to big and landing on my back. I took that and took a step back, got back to riding park after recovering from a few days laying on couch with a cracked rib. This year i just rode and stepped it up a bit every day, i didn't hit the bottom jumps but i was hitting this 35 footer and doing rails, got comfortable and started spinning off the jump and then by the end of the season i hit up the bottom jumps again and i had the jumps down, spun off the last one to that i killed myself on the year before. you gotta work your way up, find a small jump and get comfortable on it and then start spinning if you want to, then work your way up to a bigger jump. try finding a green run with some small jumps and hits around it and get comfortable riding that, low consequence small jumps and transitions on a hit run and you'll get better. just have fun, dont worry about having to hit that huge ass jump.

p.s. your from van? what mountain you ride? grouse seymour? im from kamloops =D


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

CustomX - J-rad said:


> p.s. your from van? what mountain you ride? grouse seymour? im from kamloops =D


So you're hitting Sunpeaks mostly? Grafta and I are usually Seymour, I think Mangtarn is mostly Grouse, since they've extended their season by a week.

If I'm right about Sunpeaks, what's it like? I'm thinking of doing a road trip to the interior next year, and that seems like the logical destination.


----------



## mangtarn (Mar 18, 2011)

CustomX - J-rad said:


> p.s. your from van? what mountain you ride? grouse seymour? im from kamloops =D


Haha yes I do go to grouse most of the time. Mostly because i don't want to drive there or take the coach line. also the y2play pass is ridiculously affordable for a high school grad with a part job that doesn't pay a ton.

I think I'm heading up there tomorrow because grouse just extended their season for another two weeks today.  I would definitely try all your advices on the mountain and gain some self esteem before the season finally ends. :laugh:


----------



## Triplany (Apr 20, 2011)

I was at grouse tuesday and thursday last week and it was a blast (especially thusday they had just gotten almost 12" of fresh snow and stayed at freezing most the day) Glad to hear they extended to May 15th more play time for me  I am actually heading to blackcomb wed/thur/fri but the week after I will have to get to grouse again  During the winter I tend to go to Hemlock alot (realy cheap for a family with thursdays free for the ladies and $5 lift tickets after 3pm on fridays) . Went to seymour once this year was really dissapointed with the place it was exactly as I remember it from like 18 years ago when I was there as a kid. Loved going to cypress and is most likely where I will get a season pass for next year.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

Donutz said:


> So you're hitting Sunpeaks mostly? Grafta and I are usually Seymour, I think Mangtarn is mostly Grouse, since they've extended their season by a week.
> 
> If I'm right about Sunpeaks, what's it like? I'm thinking of doing a road trip to the interior next year, and that seems like the logical destination.


Sun peaks is super sick (only "Mountain" ive road aside from the little mountain Harper closer to kamloops.), we had a super sick season this year with fresh snow almost every weekend, there was a dryspell in late january to early feb and it was super icy and cold cuz no snow and the fact mid january it got to -2 and snow got soft even though we got dumps but it just got really cold -15 and windy. then spring was sick. i was out from march to the end of the season (broke my fibula) but got 2 last days in on the last 2 weekends. The terrain is sick, big mountain (3 mountains), little lift lines, ive road chairs with people from whistler and they say this is just as good because great runs and little lift lines. The park is sick, especially scince they expanded it this year, aside from the fact it took forever to get the full park finished. they always have a super sick early season set-up though for the park in late nov. to mid december until they get the bottom of the main park finished. If your lucky enough to catch one of our huge dumps and the weather is good its hands down fucking amazing, your can find fresh everywhere (as long as you dont ride the few main green runs, xD ). its sick, im not into riding blacks all the time and i didn't really go up to alpine, (crystal chair) where the top of the mountain is, im mostly down for fun cruising blue runs with rollers and hits, the super sick gladed area's, and the hit run (rambler) is soooo fun. As long as its not icy its sssuuupppeeerrr sick mountain, i recommend it =D


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

Coming up short and landing on the knuckle hurts more than landing farther down the ramp. That said, don't bitch out before the jump. Just huck it.


----------

